# iBook G4 - installare..

## ianstilo

vorrei installare gentoo sul mio nuovo iBook G4..ho scaricato il live cd universal per ppc e il package cd..

ora che faccio?  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora segui questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml

----------

## ianstilo

ok..ma..mi dici per semplicità cosa devo fare per bootere il live cd?poi seguo l'handbook.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> ok..ma..mi dici per semplicità cosa devo fare per bootere il live cd?poi seguo l'handbook.

 

Non sono molto competente con i mac ma se non sbaglio metti il cd e quando accendi tieni schiacciato il tasto c premuto. Comunque penso che queste cosi siamo scritte

----------

## ianstilo

ok..questo funziona...ma cosa devo fare con le partizioni?

da mac o da linux...mmmhhh....help..

(Comunque il livecd l'ho lanciato)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> da mac o da linux...mmmhhh....help..

 

Sulla guida c'e' tutto passo per passo anche spigarti non saprei fare meglio della guida, tra l'altro non ho mai posseduto io un mac quindi non saprei

----------

## ianstilo

sto provando a seguire l'handbook ma ho paura di fare casini con le partizioni...cosa devo fare?

cancellare tutto mac e mettere linux e poi rimettere mac?

oppure reinstallare prima mac partizionandolo?consigli?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che e' meglio mettere prima mac e poi linux ma aspetta uno che l'abbia gia' messo

----------

## ianstilo

ok...

----------

## Josuke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=258980&highlight=ati+radeon

leggi qua

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Penso che e' meglio mettere prima mac e poi linux ma aspetta uno che l'abbia gia' messo

 

Esatto, se no fai come me che l'ultima volta ho perso quasi tutto perche' macosx non riconosce linux come sistema installato, e riscrive la tabella delle partizioni facendoti perdere tutto   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=258980&highlight=ati+radeon

 

Cercando ati radeon tu hai trovato questa guida O_o

----------

## neon

Io appena comprato il pbook ho fatto così:

Aperto la scatola del portatile, infilato il cd di osx, formattato una partizione hfs+ da mezzo hd ed installato osx. riavviato ed installato normalmente linux come da handbook.

P.S. un mio amico voleva sapere se le partizioni hfs+ si possono resizare, che io sappia no. Se qualcuno trova info in proposito...

----------

## Josuke

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=258980&highlight=ati+radeon 
> 
> Cercando ati radeon tu hai trovato questa guida O_o

 

hahah non ci avevo fatto caso alle parole chiave..l'ho salvata nei miei bookmark tempo fa, quando per caso mi è capitato sotto mano un pbook g4 su cui ho messo gentoo...chissà che avevo in mente quando ho fatto la ricerca però...mah...  :Shocked: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> un mio amico voleva sapere se le partizioni hfs+ si possono resizare, che io sappia no. Se qualcuno trova info in proposito...

 

Certo che si puo', ma solo con le ultime versioni di parted. Io l'ho fatto da linux installato, ma non so se sul live-cd ci sia l'ultima versione. Guarda il changelog di parted per vedere quale versione include la patch per hfs+   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ianstilo

ma come faccio a partizionare? da mac..intendo....come?

----------

## neon

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> ma come faccio a partizionare? da mac..intendo....come?

 

Concordi con me che non è il forum più adatto in cui fare questa domanda, vero?

----------

## ianstilo

uff....già....comunque forse ci sono...

----------

## rota

www.mac.it

----------

## ianstilo

ci sono quasi ma ho un piccolo problemino sul kernel..ovvero riesco a installare il tutto...ma il kernel?

da dove lo prendo e dove lo metto?

so che c'è sull'hand book...ma magari una piccola dritta non mi farebbe male..

----------

## molesto

senti... forse è meglio se lo scopri da solo.

sennò non  ha senso installare gentoo... 

ti do una dritta... c'entra qualcosa 'emerge'

se hai problemi, in ogni caso, cioè se vuoi sapere come compilare al meglio

il kernel, sul forum troverai tutto l'aiuto che vuoi...

benedetti ragazzi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> so che c'è sull'hand book...ma magari una piccola dritta non mi farebbe male..

 

Il manuale funziona meglio di qualsiasi "dritta", infatti spiega abbastanza in dettaglio la cosa... difficilmente un post su un forum può essere più dettagliato e chiaro di un articolo/manuale  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il manuale funziona meglio di qualsiasi "dritta", infatti spiega abbastanza in dettaglio la cosa... difficilmente un post su un forum può essere più dettagliato e chiaro di un articolo/manuale 

 

Inoltre il manuale e' sempre in via di lavorazione e si aggiungono sempre nuove cose. Piu' dettagliato di quello non penso ci sia qualcosa

----------

## ianstilo

ok ok...ce la farò..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> ok ok...ce la farò..

 

Veramente non e' per non aiutarti ma secondo me li c'e' veramente tutto e neanche mettendomi d'impegno riuscirei ad essere cosi' preciso come il manuale

----------

## ianstilo

si.mi manca poco comunque.

----------

## ianstilo

E' da un pò di tempo che sto provando a installare gentoo sul mio iBook G4..riscontro problemi col bootloader..

vorrei poter chiedere qualcosa a chi è già riuscito a installare gentoo sulla stessa macchina (avendo installato anche macosx)

grazie.

----------

## neon

Io ho un pbook con gentoo/osx e funziona perfettamente. Ho installato la stessa configurazione su di un ibook.

Se non ho capito male il tuo problema sono le partizioni. La unica info importante che ricordo si trova su tutte le guide (ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata anche a quella di Silian87) ed è:

La partizione del mac deve essere la prima della table, quindi installa osx lascia dello spazio non partizionato per linux e poi partiziona dal livecd di gentoo. Se dovessi avere problemi con qualche comando (tipo mac-fdisk) invia l'output del comando e chiedi informazioni su quello.

----------

## ianstilo

l'unica cosa che deve essere la prima è hd1 con la partition map.....e l'ho messa...ora ho questa configurazione

hda1 PartitionMap

hda2 BootStrap 800K

hda3 Swap 512M

hda4 Gentoo 33G

e nel resto ho installato Mac

ora devo provare a rifare l'installazione di gentoo con questa configurazione...

----------

## neon

Se può esserti utile il mio pbook è configurato così:

```
        #                    type name                  length   base      ( size )  system

/dev/hda1     Apple_partition_map Apple                     63 @ 1         ( 31.5k)  Partition map

/dev/hda2         Apple_Bootstrap bootstrap               1600 @ 114358512 (800.0k)  NewWorld bootblock

/dev/hda3              Apple_Free                       262144 @ 64        (128.0M)  Free space

/dev/hda4               Apple_HFS Apple_HFS_Untitled_4 114096304 @ 262208    ( 54.4G)  HFS

/dev/hda5         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 swap                 1048576 @ 114360112 (512.0M)  Linux swap

/dev/hda6         Apple_UNIX_SVR2 root                40892800 @ 115408688 ( 19.5G)  Linux native

```

Se non sbaglio i 128mb di spazio libero li lascia os x di default, quindi ho preferito non toccarli.

/etc/yaboot.conf

```
boot=/dev/hda2

device=hd:

partition=6

delay=10

#timeout=30

defaultos=macosx

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.10-rc3

        label=Linux

        root=/dev/hda6

        sysmap=/boot/System.map

        #initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

        #append="video=rivafb:1024x768-16@75"

        read-only

macosx=/dev/hda4
```

----------

## ianstilo

il reiser per la root è un problema?

----------

## Cerberos86

no, non mi pare...

Anche se Shev (capo promozione Apple del forum  :Laughing: ) mi sembra opti per XFS nel suo powerbook...

Anch'io ho un iBook G4, e prima o poi mi deciderò ad installare Gentoo...

----------

## ianstilo

per evitare ora ho messo ext3 che comunque ha il journaling

----------

## Cerberos86

non vorrei dire cavolate...ma penso non sia una gran cosa per le prestazioni....  :Confused: 

Se non altro dal punto di vista della stabilità non dovrebbero esserci problems...

----------

## silian87

Il reiser per la root non e' un problema, io ho il powerbook con la root in reiser e non ho problemi

----------

## ianstilo

è che il bootloader yaboot non apprezza molto reiser..

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> è che il bootloader yaboot non apprezza molto reiser..

 

Si direbbe che lo aprrezzi visto che io non ho nessunissimo problema e che anche sulla guida scrivino di usare ext3 o reiserfs o xfs....   :Smile: 

----------

## ianstilo

ok...meglio così..

----------

## ianstilo

ok...ce l'ho fatta...ho installato dopo aver riformattato con reiserfs..ora se accendo mi trovo nel bootloader...macos funziona a meraviglia..se vado su linux parte il tutto..fino a chiedermi la password di root per "manitence"..e se la metto mi apre una bash..se salto quel passaggio con control D mi si presenta il login..qualsiasi cosa metta (anche root) mi va in failure dicendomi Login: invalid PAM..

----------

## Cerberos86

mi sfugge il "manitence"....  :Confused: 

Per il problema di autenticazione:

-hai dato passwd durante l'installazione?

-se non riesci a risolvere ti consiglierei di aprire un altro post con tag [PPC]...

Good Luck

----------

## elpollodiablo

Scusate se mi intrometto nella discussione... Mi chiedevo se mac os riuscisse a leggere / scrivers su ext3. Sto cercando un buon sistema per poter utilizzare la mia home su entrambi gli os. Voi come fate? 

ciao e grazie, m

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ora segui questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml

 

Ne approfitto anche per segnalare che l'handbook è stato tradotto in italiano...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml

 :Wink: 

----------

## elpollodiablo

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> mi si presenta il login..qualsiasi cosa metta (anche root) mi va in failure dicendomi Login: invalid PAM..

 

è successo anche a me, ma è bastato collegarsi con ssh e reinstallare shadow!

----------

